# Walnut, etc. cutting boards



## rtriplett (Dec 5, 2012)

I was looking at some Walnut in a post from oldmacnut and thought I would post these cutting boards. The first is made with some California Claro Walnut. I got 8 of these small(18" x 12" x 1 1/2") pieces for $5.00 each. The second board is Myrtlewood Burl and some curl. The last is Carob with Walnut trim. My sister-in-law bought the last one as a housewarming gift for her friend. I made another one yesterday!![attachment=14338][attachment=14339][attachment=14340][attachment=14341]
Fun to build and they sell well.
Robert


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 5, 2012)

I wouldn't even want to scrach one let alone cut on it,


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 5, 2012)

Those are really really pretty!


----------



## healeydays (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice boards


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 5, 2012)

Super nice job Robert ! Question - Are those straight glue up or is there another type of joinery going on there?


----------



## rtriplett (Dec 5, 2012)

I just use Titebond III and straight glue up. 
Robert


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 5, 2012)

It might be hard to chop up my carrots but I would just put another board on each end and hang it on the wall


----------



## Patrude (Dec 5, 2012)

rtriplett said:


> I was looking at some Walnut in a post from oldmacnut and thought I would post these cutting boards. The first is made with some California Claro Walnut. I got 8 of these small(18" x 12" x 1 1/2") pieces for $5.00 each. The second board is Myrtlewood Burl and some curl. The last is Carob with Walnut trim. My sister-in-law bought the last one as a housewarming gift for her friend. I made another one yesterday!!
> Fun to build and they sell well.
> Robert



 Ya; that is very interesting work, nicely done, and I agree, it'd almost hurt to make cut marks on em. I'd hang it up for all to see and use my oldie. nice work


----------



## myingling (Dec 6, 2012)

WOW ,, nice


----------



## DomInick (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice work Robert. I to wouldn't want to scratch it. May look nice now until it's been cut on for some time.


----------

